# 2020 SeaPro 248 300 Suzuki



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Extremely low hours, excellent condition loaded 
Simrad GPS
8’ power pole blade
Fusion stereo system w amp
Freshwater tank w wash down shower
Tackle center in leaning post 
$88,000 located in Port Aransas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfk47 (May 3, 2005)

Year of boat and motor ? # of hrs. on motor ?


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

2020 on bait and motor. 22 hours on motor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishingagain79 (10 mo ago)

Does it have a trolling motor?


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

No trolling motor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishingagain79 (10 mo ago)

Capt. Ed Paris said:


> No trolling motor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. I just sold my 2019 - 248, it was a great boat.


----------

